# Katie - by Bootymam (~BBW, Courtship, ~~WG )



## Observer (Jun 29, 2006)

BBW,Courtship, ~WG - A competitive gal gives new meaning to the term "having a leg up". 

*Katie 
By Bootyman ​*
Shortly after graduating from college, I met Katie. I met her through a friend of mine, which supposedly is how you meet people... right? Anyways, Katie was about 5'6" and 130 pounds when we met. At the time I was 5'10" and 185 pounds of mostly muscle. I worked out at the gym fairly consistently. Katie had a naturally good physique so she didn't workout too often. She did jog sometimes, but mostly did upper body exercises since she tended to put more weight on her lower body. She complained often about being out of proportion. 

Well, anyways, we ended up dating for a couple years before we moved in together. Since we had been dating, Katie had put on 15 pounds, but at 145 she still looked like she was in pretty good shape. All of her weight went to her lower body, though. Her upper body was still thin while her legs, hips, and butt had gotten bigger. 

After living together for 3 months, she put on another 20 pounds, and now her butt and thighs were getting quite big. One night we were lying in bed, and she was complaining about how much weight she'd gained. I told her she still looked great, but if she wanted, that she could start working out with me. She said that she didn't need to workout cause she was stronger now with her extra meat. I told her to show me, and so we arm-wrestled. I beat her easily. 

She admitted that in arm strength girls are inferior, but argued that girls had stronger legs. She pointed out that her legs were bigger than mine, and she could beat me at leg wrestling. Indeed her legs were bigger than mine, but I disagreed since most of it looked soft and fat. So we locked legs, and I tried pulling her leg toward me while she pulled in the opposite direction. To my surprise she won. We tried again, and again her chubby legs won. 

She was laughing now, and I felt a little hurt since she never even worked out. I made up some excuse that my legs were sore from working out. She laughed and told me that we'd leg wrestle more when they weren't so sore. Days later, she asked me if my legs were sore. When I said no, she immediately wanted to leg wrestle. We went to bed, and she beat me right away. I tried several times, but she ended up winning 5 out of 6 matches. 

Determined, I worked out harder than ever on leg days at the gym. She constantly teased me about superior girl strength and wanted to leg wrestle. I declined every time. Finally, several months later, I challenged her. She was wearing a pair of black stretch pants, and her legs looked huge. It never occurred to me, but she had gained a lot of weight. And all on her lower body. 

Her upper body still looked the same. But below the waist her hips and butt had gotten really big. Her thighs and calves had gotten much bigger, too. Her legs were a lot bigger than mine and I wondered how much she weighed. My thought was soon answered as she demanded a weigh-in before the match. I weighed in at the usual 185. Then she got on the scale and her smile broadened. She weighed the same!

She looked at me and said that since we were both the same weight now it would be a fair match. So we leg wrestled. She killed me. She beat me effortlessly and teased me the whole time. She beat me in 10 straight matches. "You don't have a chance," she said. She told me to workout harder for the next match. 

We didn't wait months this time. The very next night I challenged her, and again she dominated. Her legs continued to grow, and one day we weighed in and she was now 215 pounds. She outweighed me by 30 pounds, and it was all in her lower body. Her thighs were enormous, easily twice mine. Her calves made mine look skinny and puny. Her butt and hips had gotten so round they jiggled when she walked. It was getting to the point that our matches were so one sided. Her legs could beat mine effortlessly. 

Eventually I stopped working out, and I lost some muscle mass and went down to 180 pounds. In the meantime, she was bigger than ever at 227 pounds, and her legs were like curvy tree trucks. She was so out of proportion. But I loved her. I worshiped her big butt and legs and always massaged her lower body after every match. 

Eventually, we married, and by this time she was over 250 pounds. Still her arms were and upper body were thin. But below the waist was totally different. She was so big now that her leg matches had become a joke. We decided to really wrestle, and I wasn't surprised when she pinned me under her superior body. But she still loved to use her huge legs on me. Typically, this involved her squeezing me between her fat thighs until I was exhausted. Then she could pin me and tease me from above. What could I do? Nothing. She was too much woman for me, and I was simply too small. I loved it, though. I was a slave to the most beautiful, powerful thing ever.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 16, 2010)

I love this story..mixed wrestling with a bbw/ssbbw always gets me

I have yet to see mixed wrestling with a bhm/ssbhm


----------



## Mac5689 (Feb 18, 2010)

ok, nobody is going to believe me, but when i was out at the mall today i saw a woman who reminded me of the way Katie was described. weird huh?


----------



## johnbonham69 (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/watchmalshrink#p/a/u/1/k8OcEZPNAuw

This chick reminds me of Katie.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 24, 2010)

johnbonham69 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/watchmalshrink#p/a/u/1/k8OcEZPNAuw
> 
> This chick reminds me of Katie.



ummmm yezzzz ...I wasn't expecting that much ass


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 1, 2010)

johnbonham69 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/watchmalshrink#p/a/u/1/k8OcEZPNAuw
> 
> This chick reminds me of Katie.



awwww....the accounts closed...but I did see vids elsewhere


----------

